# crc racing carpet



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

i am getting the crc racing carpet.i would like to know what rules other raceways have in place for protecting the carpet.what type of tires they allow and type of tire additive.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

most only allow odorless compounds like jack the gripper, sxt, **************, sticky fingers... i dont think it has anything to do with protecting the carpet. ive seen a bunch of tracks that allow niftech, paragon and they been around a long time.

a lot of track use a ride height rule, bottom of chassis to the ground. i think they use 4mm.

no sharp edges on body or chassis.

ice (frp)in the turns is another thing a lot of tracks use. most to protect the cars and the inside wall depending what its made of.

hope that helps.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*carpet care*

if you will be running offroad cars on the track then you want the chassis to have duck tape on the bottom , and if there is jumps make sure to put xtra carpet on the landing side of the jump ( we run slash ) and with offroad cars trucks or buggies must use certain tires , one thing i see alot of when some clubs have laid the carpet in different directions, i suggest to make sure it all goes the same direction makes it alot nicer on the handling of your cars in the corners :thumbsup:


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

what is ice (frp)


----------



## chevyracer (Oct 26, 2010)

"ice" is just a patch of linoleum that is put at the ends of the middle divider on circle tracks and is in a D type of shape, most tracks use a type of wax/oil to make it slippery so you have to try to stay off it or risk handling issues until it wears off your tires!


----------



## kmberie (Dec 15, 2005)

FRP is Fiberglass Reinforced Panels, can be used for the "ICE" and/or if cut into strips it can be used for the inside and outside borders. Here is a pic of a great little track I race at and they used something similar to FRP for the borders. Gives a nice aesthetic and cars don't get caught in corners and the like.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I would make sure they use odorless compound for the tires such as Muddslide's **************. As mentioned before, on the off-road vehicles, make sure you tape the bottom of the chassis so that screws can't snag the carpet.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

if you run trucks with rubber tires it will ruin the carpit in time


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*



bojo said:


> if you run tracks with rubber tires it will ruin the carpit in time


bojo why do you say that, we run losi mini rubber tires and we run the 10th scale rubber tires on our slider's and there is no difference in the track and weve been doing this now for 3 years and we allow paragon on the tires , but if you mean not to allow off road pattern rubber tires then i will agree on that statement hey not trying to start a argument just trying to find out if you know something i dont about the rubber tires on carpet lol


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

2056dennis said:


> bojo why do you say that, we run losi mini rubber tires and we run the 10th scale rubber tires on our slider's and there is no difference in the track and weve been doing this now for 3 years and we allow paragon on the tires , but if you mean not to allow off road pattern rubber tires then i will agree on that statement hey not trying to start a argument just trying to find out if you know something i dont about the rubber tires on carpet lol


Yes off road rubber tires. tear up the rug


----------



## DChupp1 (Oct 27, 2007)

chad423 said:


> i am getting the crc racing carpet.i would like to know what rules other raceways have in place for protecting the carpet.what type of tires they allow and type of tire additive.


 The indoor carpet track where I race bought all new carpet this year. We race On Road cars and Off Road trucks (Stadium and Short Course). Tape or Chassis Protector is required for all cars with exposed screws. We also found that aggressive off road tire tread patterns really pulled up alot of carpet fiber. The owners decided to do away with off road tread patterns and find a "spec" tire to use for Short Course.We found the Proline Streetfighter to be just the ticket.Clean with brake parts cleaner and use any traction compound you decide to allow. We can use about any compound we like with the exception of WD-40(Yes I said WD-40, some old school guys do this)WD-40 and carpet not a good combination. Stadium trucks use foam tires so no problem there. So far no holes,no tears. Also we have guys that race off road dirt,they are strongly encouraged to clean off the crud before they run on the carpet again.Hope this helps.
Donn


----------

